# Georgia, Armenia, Azerbaijan and Iran????



## Clunegapyears (Jun 11, 2019)

OK so a very loose thought at the moment… We will be in Greece from October to Christmas. Planning to head into Turkey afterwards. Seems silly to miss out some other countries as they are so close. So have been thinking about the countries in the title.

Came across some hurdles looking at the government travel advice. It appears that:
-   In Iran you can only get a Visa if you are sponsored.
– In Azerbaijan you need to have a left-hand drive vehicle.  Ours is right hand drive.

Has anyone been? 
How did you get around these obstacles? 
Any advice? 
Guidance?
Or are we mad????


----------



## wildebus (Jun 11, 2019)

the last applies I think


----------



## iampatman (Jun 11, 2019)

Can’t answer any of your questions but those are some of the countries I’d love to have visited in a motorhome. 

Hope it happens.

Pat


----------



## saxonborg (Jun 11, 2019)

Have a look at a website called “Horizons Unlimited”. Not specifically for motorhomers but there is lots of information about travel worldwide. Lots of interesting blogs from motorcyclists who have done really long distance journeys and the problems encountered on route.


----------



## ian81 (Jun 11, 2019)

We visited Georgia and Armenia in 2014 for about 5 weeks and had a great time and would love to go back!!

Our account is online at MagBaz Travels - The Manzies in Georgia & Armenia

Feel free to pose any questions that may arise from that.


----------



## runnach (Jun 12, 2019)

Saxonburg beat me to it Horizons unlimited or Advrider are sites geared to motorcycles but plenty of up to date info on all the countries and users personal experiences

As an avid follower I would make the following observations 

Iran visas are granted for 72 hours access to enter and exit in other words a transitional passage. By all accounts the government policy might not seem that friendly but the people very welcoming and courteous to their visitors

BOrder crossings can take an eon with red tape checking

From a practical standpoint fuel quality seems a universal issue , SO additional filters sometimes seem a wise investment. You buy insurance at the border and often use a handler plenty of recommendations there unscrupulous characters involved

Lastly you need a personal chef for such a trip, I know a lad in West Yorks that can help  

Finally a breath of fresh air putting the wild back in wildcamping 

Channa


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 12, 2019)

ian81 said:


> We visited Georgia and Armenia in 2014 for about 5 weeks and had a great time and would love to go back!!
> 
> Our account is online at MagBaz Travels - The Manzies in Georgia & Armenia
> 
> Feel free to pose any questions that may arise from that.




Thank you for this. Have just read it. Has fired me with even more enthusiasm. I’m sure when I start planning properly I will have more questions. Some of the initial ones are
- availability of ATMs. Or did you take cash if so which currency
-  sounds like it was a relatively last minute decision to go. I know visas are not needed for either Georgia or Armenia, but what about vehicle insurance?  Is this what you did on the border?
-   How easy was it to find water and diesel?
I’ve just downloaded the open source map maps.me for Georgia and this looks quite comprehensive. Presume it will be the same for Armenia. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 12, 2019)

Just looked at horizonsunlimited. There is limited information on Georgia and Armenia. And few points on an interactive map, some accessible only by four-wheel-drive or bike. Some of the entry information dates back to 2004. 
Will spend a bit more time on it later to see if I missed info. 
Thanks for tip though ... useful for other countries.


----------



## shaunr68 (Jun 12, 2019)

Fantastic, adventurous!  You'd have to be careful to avoid some of the more unstable parts of the region in Chechnya, Dagestan and North Ossettia.

Russia travel advice - GOV.UK

I've been following the Vlog of a Dutch bloke who has been travelling around the 'stans in an old Russian van, he's in Pakistan at the moment.  Lots of detail in his videos in terms of visas and practical issues:

YouTube

I had no problems finding ATMs 4 years ago in Russia, even in small towns out in the sticks there is usually at ATM at a petrol station or inside the local shop - look for signs for a 6AHKOMAT (bankomat).  You do become increasingly adept at translating cyrillic lettering into Roman.

Iran looks like a real gem. I met a young Swiss couple in Turkey who were going east, intent on looping around the Caspian Sea before heading back to Europe.  In a VW T2.5.

Hope you manage to make the trip happen, will be following with interest!


----------



## mark61 (Jun 12, 2019)

What a great trip. 
Short notice, it's the Horizons board meet this coming weekend. Well worth going to, last one I was at there was a few companies organising 4x4 own vehicle trips over that way. Usually offer a lot even if you have no intention of going on their trip.

Would have gone to HUBB meet, but going to Germany this weekend. 

https://www.horizonsunlimited.com/hubb/hu-travellers-meetings-uk/hubb-uk-2019-june-13-a-95323


----------



## ian81 (Jun 12, 2019)

- availability of ATMs. We changed €500 into local at the border with Georgia and used credit cards to the tune of £500 for a toal of 31 days (24 Georgia). As I recall ATM's and cards widely available / used.
- but what about vehicle insurance? Is this what you did on the border? Yes in Georgia with a broker but we could have arranged prior to entry. It wasnt mandatory! Armenia you need(ed) to buy their local insurance at the border
- How easy was it to find water and diesel? No problems with either.

Georgia is definitely more western and easier to negotiate -good English etc. Armenia is more rooted in the Soviet era and less English more Russian although we sensed that was changing.

We would love to go back and do both Azerbaijan and Iran. In the case of the former RHD can be temporarily imported as a tourist. Whilst we would love to do Iran I feel that the Stans are a more realistic option.

In searching for info beware of much that is second or third hand on the web and often posted years ago: things are changing!


----------



## witzend (Jun 12, 2019)

Had to wait at border for 3 days to enter Iran then when visa came it only allowed 24 hrs until we had to leave


----------



## andyjanet (Jun 12, 2019)

Do you think this would fool them


Both of you sit in the front and see if you get away with it
Post on here which prison you want the cake with a file in sent to


----------



## runnach (Jun 12, 2019)

witzend said:


> Had to wait at border for 3 days to enter Iran then when visa came it only allowed 24 hrs until we had to leave



Heard similar and what I was referring too re transiting visas, a source of amusement to those on RTW trips,

Channa


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 13, 2019)

mark61 said:


> What a great trip.
> Short notice, it's the Horizons board meet this coming weekend. Well worth going to, last one I was at there was a few companies organising 4x4 own vehicle trips over that way. Usually offer a lot even if you have no intention of going on their trip.
> 
> Would have gone to HUBB meet, but going to Germany this weekend.
> ...



Thanks, but in Corsica at the moment ...    I did suggest to OH yesterday ... should we get an overlander ... a slightly withering look was my reply!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 13, 2019)

Yesterday I emailed the Azerbaijan consulate about the right-hand drive and Iran about a tourist visa without sponsorship. See what we get back from them. 
Sitting on a boarder for three days for one day Visa entry isn’t my idea of fun. These short visas are for transit through. 
We have plenty of time but I’ll keep you posted on what we find out and what we discover. If it all becomes too difficult it may not happen but I think certainly Georgia and Armenia are good to go.


----------



## shaunr68 (Jun 13, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> If it all becomes too difficult it may not happen but I think certainly Georgia and Armenia are good to go.


Alternatively I believe there is a midnight train to Georgia!


----------



## witzend (Jun 13, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Sitting on a boarder for three days for one day Visa entry isn’t my idea of fun. These short visas are for transit through.


You can only take whats offered we wanted a week thats all they,d give us


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 13, 2019)

Well here is a country that does want visitors. Below is the email I just received from the Armenian consul. How warm and welcoming is this?

Copied... 
First of all allow us to say – welcome to Armenia! And regarding your request we think you are all set to visit our country, if your pets have all required papers for EU. You really don’t need visas and for insurance also no problem – there are international and local bank branches could provide to you good service. But in case I’m going to ask our colleagues to check everything and shall come with answers very soon. By the way, when you’re planning to go there?

Your question : Any entry or exit requirements that we should take into account for them?
Give sunshine smile to customs – they really need it.


----------



## Haaamster (Jun 14, 2019)

Just a heads up, there is currently a foreign office warning on border troubles between Armenia and Azerbaijan.


Armenia travel advice - GOV.UK


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 15, 2019)

Haaamster said:


> Just a heads up, there is currently a foreign office warning on border troubles between Armenia and Azerbaijan.
> 
> 
> Armenia travel advice - GOV.UK



Yes, I’d seen that. All the countries in this area seem to have ‘issues’ with some of their neighbours. I’ll need a red marker pen for maps.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 15, 2019)

*Danger everywhere*



Clunegapyears said:


> Yes, I’d seen that. All the countries in this area seem to have ‘issues’ with some of their neighbours. I’ll need a red marker pen for maps.



Uk France Germany etc
However in a MoHo I suggest Iran is a No! (Or even a No No No).
Go on an adventure tour with the likes of 
Iran Holidays & Tours - Explore


----------



## witzend (Jun 15, 2019)

Don,t forget Syria & Israel. Israel is ok but don,t know about driving thru Syria


----------



## iampatman (Jun 15, 2019)

Been thinking about this and I reckon ideally you need to find another couple with your adventurous spirit (maybe on this forum?). Two vans are better than one. You’ve got support and help when,or if, you need it. When we went to Morocco we found a lovely couple from this forum who travelled with us and whilst Morocco isn’t Azerbaijan or Iran it was still a bit scary for us (We’d only had our van for 6 months) but knowing we could help each other out when needed was reassuring. We laughed when they got fined for failure to stop at a STOP sign. They laughed when we got pulled over for speeding. Daft stuff but it made the adventure so much fun and we’re still good friends with them now. 

I’m beginning to wish we hadn’t sold our van. 

Pat


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 16, 2019)

iampatman said:


> Been thinking about this and I reckon ideally you need to find another couple with your adventurous spirit (maybe on this forum?). Two vans are better than one. You’ve got support and help when,or if, you need it. When we went to Morocco we found a lovely couple from this forum who travelled with us and whilst Morocco isn’t Azerbaijan or Iran it was still a bit scary for us (We’d only had our van for 6 months) but knowing we could help each other out when needed was reassuring. We laughed when they got fined for failure to stop at a STOP sign. They laughed when we got pulled over for speeding. Daft stuff but it made the adventure so much fun and we’re still good friends with them now.
> 
> I’m beginning to wish we hadn’t sold our van.
> 
> Pat



Agree that a loose convoy would be good. Don’t know if you followed the blog of the Grey Gappers? They are thinking about doing it, in fact suggested the additional countries after Turkey. They’re just trying to put their working lives in some order so they can travel. 
It’s not too late to buy a new van!
Anyone else?


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi Catherine.  Someone from another forum was asking me about going to Turkey.  Have you found any problems with going there?  I'm not brave enough to go to Armenia and Georgia.  Meg


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 19, 2019)

Biggarmac said:


> Hi Catherine.  Someone from another forum was asking me about going to Turkey.  Have you found any problems with going there?  I'm not brave enough to go to Armenia and Georgia.  Meg



The Aged P’s have been to both Armenia and Georgia. On independent trips. Said both countries are lovely and definitely worth visiting. Both Consuls so far have confirmed that pet passport are fine for the dogs and we don’t need visas.  Insurance on border. Lots of POI on the P4N app. Go on ... come with us!  If your friend would like to join us, pass them my mob number. Probably start in Turkey around January/ February... but need to sort timings out as Spring is best for EVERYWHERE.


----------



## ian81 (Jun 20, 2019)

Biggarmac said:


> Hi Catherine.  Someone from another forum was asking me about going to Turkey.  Have you found any problems with going there?  I'm not brave enough to go to Armenia and Georgia.  Meg




Just a cautionary note. Turkey is an increasingly fundamental Islamic country so attitudes to females is not to western standards When travelling through in 2014 in some places my wife felt distinctly uneasy  when walking alone in spite of being modestly dressed. This is especially true in the less touristy and remote areas.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 20, 2019)

ian81 said:


> Just a cautionary note. Turkey is an increasingly fundamental Islamic country so attitudes to females is not to western standards When travelling through in 2014 in some places my wife felt distinctly uneasy  when walking alone in spite of being modestly dressed. This is especially true in the less touristy and remote areas.



Thanks. Have hubby and two dogs and know to be sensible and sensitive.


----------



## RV2MAX (Jun 22, 2019)

this lady just about to enter Georgia , 
YouTube


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 23, 2019)

RV2MAX said:


> this lady just about to enter Georgia ,
> YouTube



Will follow her through Georgia... thanks. 
What an amazing lady ... she’s been to a lot of ...Stans.


----------



## shaunr68 (Jul 10, 2019)

I've not been around for the past few days due to Camper Jam and starting a new job, but wanted to share another great travel Vlog, the charismatic and multilingual "Bald and Bankrupt", currently travelling through Georgia.  He doesn't travel by MH but explores off the beaten track and meets the locals, one of the best channels on Youtube IMHO.

YouTube


[video=youtube;gICk1Wc2cfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gICk1Wc2cfw[/video]


----------



## witzend (Jul 10, 2019)

witzend said:


> Had to wait at border for 3 days to enter Iran then when visa came it only allowed 24 hrs until we had to leave


Perhaps after seeing the news they may accept you quicker now as hostages


----------



## daygoboy (Jul 10, 2019)

Easy to get round the LHD requirement, drive round in reverse.
No one would notice.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 10, 2019)

RV2MAX said:


> this lady just about to enter Georgia ,
> YouTube


I didn't Risk clicking THAT link[emoji33][emoji2]

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 10, 2019)

witzend said:


> Perhaps after seeing the news they may accept you quicker now as hostages



Got no value ... not worth much!  Have ‘sensibly’ knocked Iran and Azerbaijan on the head.


----------



## witzend (Jul 11, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Got no value ... not worth much!  Have ‘sensibly’ knocked Iran and Azerbaijan on the head.



Iranian boats 'tried to intercept British tanker' - BBC News
Follow on since we seized one of their tankers taking oil to Syria


----------



## Discokegs (Jul 11, 2019)

RV2MAX said:


> this lady just about to enter Georgia ,
> YouTube



Spent a good while watching thise. Great channel, have subscribed and will be keeping an eye out for the new ones.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jul 12, 2019)

Unless things have changed, you need a carnet to cover your vehicle entry into Iran, and  British citizens must employ a minder to accompany them


----------



## Tony Lee (Jul 12, 2019)

witzend said:


> Don,t forget Syria & Israel. Israel is ok but don,t know about driving thru Syria



Quick read of almost any newspaper might be worth doing


----------

